# Clean Nestbox or not?



## hailz8 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi there, 
Do you guys clean the nest box out or not?
I have 2 babies and the parents in there, the parents seem to be pooping in the nest sometimes too :/ 
Do I risk the parents leaving the babies if I do remove them to clean it...
Advice please?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I never did. At least not until the babies were leaving the nest box on their own. It helps to build up immunities if you leave it the way it is. If you're having an issue smell-wise you can always sprinkle some more bedding on top.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah I don't either. My hens tend to make little nests/ditches in the bedding and I try not to mess with that if I can help it.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I handled my babies everyday from hatch anyhow so I cleaned my nest box at that time, scooping out the mounds of poop and soiled bedding and adding fresh stuff. My parents are quit tame tho.


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

I clean my boxes as needed. But I handle my babies from day one to take weight and notes and track their health and make sure they are on track. I scoop the box as needed. Different clutches need cleaning different amounts. Some every day. Others every second day. . But that being said. My parent birds are very used to me. Even my less tame birds are handleable and friendly. I spend a lot of time with them every day. They just move or hop out of the box when I'm cleaning and go right back in when I'm done. No issue.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

If your setup is indoors there is a chance the box will attract bugs. In that case, I would clean it occasionally.

If outdoors, I wouldn't worry about it too much. As long as you're not attracting mites and parasites anyway.


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

Dirty nest boxes are bad for babies. They can get sick from bacteria and mould growing in a dirty box. Outside or inside. Cleaning is part of breeding.


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

Not trying to sound bad. I hope no one takes it that way....anyone else who has a different view is entitled to do or think as they choose as am I.  not putting down other people's views or habits.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Nobody is advocating never cleaning nestboxes. Frequency is kind of an open question though.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

if it gets really disgusting, I'll chase mom and dad out of the box and layer some more bedding on top. I check boxes frequently, so they're used to the disturbances. Luckily I don't have to clean boxes often. Maybe once or twice a week if I'm paranoid


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Dirty nest boxes are bad for babies. They can get sick from bacteria and mold growing in a dirty box. Outside or inside. Cleaning is part of breeding.


Not really. Depending on how dirty it is, it actually helps the babies develop immunities. I cleaned my boxes as little as possible, because of this. It just usually depends on the breeders preference, seeing as how the birds don't clean their "nests" in the wild.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I prefer to clean mine every day... I just lock mom and dad out when. They are eating and remove babies into a warmed container, then I use a putty knife to scrape the poop off the walls of the box (babies tend to poop against the sides) and scoop it out and replace with fresh bedding.. Once every few days I remove and replace it all. My birds are in a small bedroom and it can get funky fast in there if not kept clean.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Mine only ever seem to have small clutches (3 live chicks maximum) and the parents always come out of the box to take their ginormous morning dump, so I only clean out the boxes if the chicks are really making a mess in there.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm glad I rediscovered this thread! Saves me from asking the same question. I'm being paranoid and wanted to know if I should clean the nest box. Question answered! LOL!


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

I use This type of clay pots for breeding birds, Clay pots are easy to wash


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh, cool! Where do you get them?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Wild cockatiels don't clean an occupied nestbox, although they may throw out accumulated trash when they're getting read to breed. It's natural and normal for the babies to grow up surrounded by their own droppings. You have to clean it if there's something that doesn't belong in there, like mold or insects. But otherwise it's purely a matter of personal choice. It doesn't do any harm if you clean it, and it doesn't do any harm if you don't.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

vampiric_conure said:


> Oh, cool! Where do you get them?


I believe those are what they use for nest boxes in countries like India, Pakistan, etc.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

ParrotletsRock said:


> I believe those are what they use for nest boxes in countries like India, Pakistan, etc.


OooooOOOOooooooooohhhhhhh! Thanks for telling me! They look really interesting


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

vampiric_conure said:


> OooooOOOOooooooooohhhhhhh! Thanks for telling me! They look really interesting


Mijority of peoples using Clay pots in Pakistan and these are also inexpencive instead of wooden boxes.


----------



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

I am confused by this as well, because there seems to be two differing views. So I am unsure. However I have 4 chicks in one box at varying ages over two weeks. Their droppings just look like little custard piles (is that how it should look?) they seem to eliminate around the edges of the nest (is that normal?) I read the sticky on the site (and other sites) and it appears not cleaning is the most prevalent opinion.


----------

